

Executive Pay Watch - BrentRitterbeck
http://www.aflcio.org/corporatewatch/paywatch/index.cfm

======
PythonDeveloper
For what it's worth, the AFLCIO doesn't list themselves in their list. Their
CEO, Richard Trumka, makes over $300K/year... More than 5x the average worker,
and he got a $50K raise in the past 3 years while his memberships incomes
lagged.

How much does the Economic Policy Institute pay him to be on the board of
directors?

How much is his net worth?

How is it possible that the AFL/CIO represents their membership, when 100% of
2010 political contributions went to Democrats, and none to Republicans? It's
not even statistically possible that it MIGHT be representative. (source :
[http://www.opensecrets.org/pacs/pacgot.php?cmte=C00003806...](http://www.opensecrets.org/pacs/pacgot.php?cmte=C00003806&cycle=2010)
)

~~~
BrentRitterbeck
Their list consists of publicly traded companies. The AFLCIO is not a publicly
traded company.

Also, I have no idea why you are bringing up anything about politics.

~~~
PythonDeveloper
Agreed... they are not publicly traded, but they shouldn't be pointing any
fingers.

As for the politics, shouldn't one who cries fiscal foul be judged for their
own fiscal idiocy? I'm suggesting you consider the messenger when you look at
their purely marketing-message-related website.

~~~
BrentRitterbeck
The point of posting was simply to show that a database of this information
exists. Nothing more.

EDIT: If it bothers you so much that this information is tied to the AFLCIO
website, I'll pull the proxies myself along with the companies' change in
market cap for the period the pay figures represent, and I will throw it up
into a website. Then it will just be a database of CEO pay and stock
performance.

